

Do people still read blogs? - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/blogs/

======
donutspie
It's a bit of a paradox, but I think the more a blog is a "niche" blog, the
less likely it is to lose readers, while blogs covering more general topics
are being (and will be even more) cannibalised by news aggregators indeed

~~~
mijustin
Agreed. Niche blogs can build a pretty passionate following (depending on the
topic). Also, if it's "stuff you can't get anywhere else" it's more likely
people will come back.

